# Bild vektorisieren



## Leeluu (9. Dezember 2008)

Huhu ihr,


ich habe per Photoshop ein Bild entworfen, welches ich auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen wollte. Nun sagte mir der Typ von der Druckerei/Copyshop, dass ich dieses Bild in Freehand oder im Illustrator vektorisieren muss, bevor er es drucken kann...
Zudem sagte er noch, dass er es in dem Dateiformat .eps oder .esp bräuchte....Ich weiss nur nicht, welches er jetzt braucht...Ging alles so schnell

Was genau ist das? Was muss ich da machen? Vektorisiert habe ich noch nichts...

Kann mir wer helfen?


Ich muss es spätestens morgen wegbringen sonst schaff ich es nicht rechtzeitig (Geburtstagsgeschenk)

Vorderseite






Rückseite


----------



## maxcom (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leeluu,

nun ich denke mal der Copyshop "druckt" das ganze nicht sondern schneidet das ganze
mittels Plotter auf eine Folie. Darum brauchen die Linien, also einen Umriss damit der Plotter schneiden kann.

Hier findest du verschiedene Anleitungen wie du das ganze Vectorisieren kannst.

Dein Bild scheit ja nicht sonderlich kompliziert zu sein darum denke ich mal 
sollte es kein Problem sein das ganze nachzuzeichnen...

Grüße
Max


----------



## bjuer (9. Dezember 2008)

Lade Dir Inkscape runter und vektorisiere selbst.
inkscape HomePage
Für die deutsche Version unten links auf die Fahne klicken.

Am besten mit Firefox (IE stellt die Seite nicht richtig dar).

Tutorials findest Du hier: Inkscape-Forum


----------



## mgraf (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
eine schnelle "Erstvariante" (als Basis) kannst du hiermit erstellen:
http://vectormagic.com/

lg
michi


----------



## Leeluu (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm, ich danke euch schonmal für diese Tipps, allerdings kann ich a) nicht wirklich gut englisch und b) besitze ich keine Programme, die zum vektorisieren geeignet sind...Sagen wirs so...Davon habe ich keinen Plan....Ich sitze halt nur vor dem Rechner und ich weiss einfach nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll...Ich weiss ja nichtmals was ich beachten muss, damit das Ergebnis so ist, wie es sein soll.

Für irgendeinen, der damit arbeitet hat es sicherlich in 5 Minuten hinbekommen...Kann mir vllt jemand die Grafiken vektorisieren. Ich bekomme es ehrlich nicht hin. Hätte ich genügend Zeit, dann würde ich so lange tüfteln, bis ich es selbst hinbekommen habe.


und dann wäre da noch die sache mit .eps oder .esp Dateiformat....Welches Programm macht es mir überhaupt möglich diese Dateien damit so abzuspeichern

vlg
leeluu


----------



## ink (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin
Auch ein ehrlich nicht hinbekommen, sollte kein Grund sein.
Probier es mal mit einem kostenlosen Programm wie InkScape

VectorMagic ist zwar schön und gut, aber beim plotten fürs Shirt herzlich wenig geeignet.
Bei einer einfachen Grafik sollte es auch für dich kein Problem werden.
Schaue einfach mal in unsere LinkDB
Und zur Information: *.eps ist ein Format das Pfade speichern und in jedem Programm geöffnet werden kann, also für Vektorgrafiken geeignet.
*.esp kenn ich nicht...

Wenn wirklich alle Stricke reißen, erstelle einen Thread im Jobforum, denn dazu ist es da.

mfg


----------

